

Everything Is Rigged: The Biggest Price-Fixing Scandal Ever - tylerwr
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/everything-is-rigged-the-biggest-financial-scandal-yet-20130425?print=true

======
tokenadult
Submitted several times already--submitting the canonical URL helps make clear
whether a story has been submitted before or not. There were lots of comments
on this previous submission two weeks ago,

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5616462>

including some suggesting that the story is off-topic for Hacker News or that
the source is not a reliable source.

